

Biden: no 'substantive' damage from Wikileaks  - emilepetrone
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5i86OW9iHubOlnCi953e0rD1KAWQA

======
emilepetrone
Why didn't this get more attention?

